# Personal statement help?



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

So for the last few weeks I have been working on my personal statement. I know I would have been able to make it a whole lot better if I started earlier but I have to send out my application this weekend. It is already extremely late in the cycle and I'm trying to get it over with. At this point, I am trying to focus on studying for the entrance exam I'm taking in less than 2 weeks 

I was wondering if anyone has some time to check for any grammar/punctuation errors on my personal statement (I can send it to you via pm)? It's less than 2.5 pages. I'm pretty sure I got everything but just in case! 

Also, I shortened my essay as much as I could but it's currently less than a sentence-length over the character count. If anyone can suggest what words to remove or sentences I can condense, that would be great!! 

I would appreciate any help. Thank you! 

(btw I know it's weird that I'm asking here but I really really need help right now)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Feel free to PM me. I can help.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok thank you!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

What are you applying for? Depending on how competitive the program is, you may want to consider paying for a well reviewed personal statement consult help. I say that because your personal statement is the only window of who you are that a program might see before accepting you, or offering you an interview, so you don't want to underestimate its importance. What I'm getting at is that you should be confident that whoever is reviewing it for you is a competent writer, who's suggestions you'll trust - I say this because I had someone at my undergrad's writing center who was underwhelming, while I got great suggestions from a very smart friend, and a paid service (and I got interviews, as well as a couple of acceptances ).

Now, the ideal is if you know people who are good writers, who'd be willing to help. My fiance is very articulate when speaking, but her writing... well, lets just say I quickly gave up on corrections because I knew it'd be quicker to take her themes and just rewrite the damned thing myself. She then sent it off to a few other friends, one of whom was a writer, who tweaked it in their own ways, and the end result was fantastic.

I'd be happy to try to help, but I'll warn you that I honestly shouldn't even be slacking on here, so I can't promise that I'd devote the adequate time to it that it deserves - though I maybe could make some general comments.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> What are you applying for? Depending on how competitive the program is, you may want to consider paying for a well reviewed personal statement consult help. I say that because your personal statement is the only window of who you are that a program might see before accepting you, or offering you an interview, so you don't want to underestimate its importance. What I'm getting at is that you should be confident that whoever is reviewing it for you is a competent writer, who's suggestions you'll trust - I say this because I had someone at my undergrad's writing center who was underwhelming, while I got great suggestions from a very smart friend, and a paid service (and I got interviews, as well as a couple of acceptances ).
> 
> Now, the ideal is if you know people who are good writers, who'd be willing to help. My fiance is very articulate when speaking, but her writing... well, lets just say I quickly gave up on corrections because I knew it'd be quicker to take her themes and just rewrite the damned thing myself. She then sent it off to a few other friends, one of whom was a writer, who tweaked it in their own ways, and the end result was fantastic.
> 
> I'd be happy to try to help, but I'll warn you that I honestly shouldn't even be slacking on here, so I can't promise that I'd devote the adequate time to it that it deserves - though I maybe could make some general comments.


Hey  sorry. I wasn't notified that I had another reply. I have to change my settings.

Anyway, I'm applying to dental school. I'm just completely stressing out about my exam coming up so soon! I'm sending out my application tomorrow, that's it. lol... even though my essay is not as good as I wish it could be! I have to get it out of the way. I have to focus 100% on studying.

I did have it reviewed by several people but what worries me is that one of the statements I made has led a few people to suggest to me to take it out. The people who know me well, my advisers, and the chair of my dept have had a positive reaction to it but when I show it to people who don't know my story or whatever, I start doubting the strength of my essay.

Hmmm... may I send it to you? If so, would you be able to take a look at it tonight?


----------

